# What is the best .avi format that I should convert my .divx file to



## csskkai (Sep 7, 2008)

I want to convert a .divx file I have into and .avi file so that I can use my program to burn it to a DVD, since it doesn't accept .divx files. 
When I try to convert the .divx file, there are too many .avi file formats to choose from. 
There's:
DIVX 50 AVI
XVID AVI
DIVX 40 AVI
H264 AVI
MPEG4 AVI V2
MPEG4 AVI
WMV AVI
MJPEG AVI
Lossless HUFFYUV AVI
Lossless RAW AVI

I have no idea what they are and which one to pick to convert it to. Which one would be the best, highest quality format?
What should I pick?
Thank you!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

using any of the XviD or DivX formats would put you back where you are now - unable to burn so you need to pick one of the other ones:
the fact that you have a DivX file at the moment means it has already been compressed quite a bit so you don't really want to compress any further unless you want tiny file sizes and possibly poorer quality.
I would go with the lossless Huffyuv avi - just remains to be seen whether your DVD burning software will accept it.
DVD Shrink is good freeware DVD authoring software that I am pretty sure accepts DivX and XviD files - check it out here


----------



## d-thinkerdotcom (Feb 11, 2008)

I would go with DVD shrink, but it may not accept DivX 5 to 7. As it is an old program, but it might as they are quite similar, they just add on things to make it more dvd like.


----------

